# Following On From My Recent Introduction...



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

I recently introduced myself and am now trying to make sure I post the correct pictures in the correct sections...

I actually forgot to mention this watch in my intro, this was presented to me on my 21st by my father and I believe it belonged to my great grand father, just a very simple pocket watch without any names or markings....



















more photo's Here...


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

A beautiful watch. It looks really heavy, though!

Nice to see the key with it, and the Double Albert watch-chain.


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

Shangas said:


> A beautiful watch. It looks really heavy, though!
> 
> Nice to see the key with it, and the *Double Albert watch-chain*.


I wore it in my waistcoat on my wedding day :wink2:


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

It must've looked very smart.

I don't know if you've noticed, but here in the pocketwatch board, we have a thread dedicated to chains, fobs and waistcoats. Go have a look.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Shangas said:


> It must've looked very smart.
> 
> I don't know if you've noticed, but here in the pocketwatch board, we have a thread dedicated to chains, fobs and waistcoats. Go have a look.


It's called 'Watch chains and fobs' (how do you wear yours?) and it's still just about on page one....


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice key wind watch with a double albert. I'd wear it every day.


----------

